# Need help with measuring my hgh



## Jpflex66 (Feb 22, 2020)

Just found this site and it’s great so far. I’m an advanced user in ass but not much on hgh. Here’s my issue. I have ten botttles of hgh contains a total of 160ius so I Math it out to be 16ius per bottle..

so how much BA do I use to reconstitute it and how I measure it in my slin pin.


----------



## Monster Gear (Feb 22, 2020)

how many vials of water do you have and how many milliliters are they?


----------



## stonetag (Feb 22, 2020)

I too consider myself advanced in the use of ass, just my opinion though.


----------



## Jpflex66 (Feb 22, 2020)

I have 30ml of bac. Do you know the answer cause I was told 8ccs will equal to one cc is 2ius so 6cc is .5 iu. Make sense


----------



## Jpflex66 (Feb 22, 2020)

I think the problem is my vials only hold 3ml of bac.  So how I measure on slin pin 100


----------



## CJ (Feb 22, 2020)

16iu/8ml = 2iu/1ml

Maths.


----------



## CJ (Feb 22, 2020)

Jpflex66 said:


> I think the problem is my vials only hold 3ml of bac.  So how I measure on slin pin 100



So use 2 cc's of water per 16 iu vial. 

Each 0.25 cc will be 2 iu's


----------



## Jpflex66 (Feb 22, 2020)

Ok that’s what I thought just slin pins confuse me


----------



## CJ (Feb 22, 2020)

... Duplicate...


----------



## CJ (Feb 22, 2020)

2 CC's of water per 16 iu vial. 

Your u100 is 1 ml, correct?

So 25 ticks is 0.25ml, (2 iu's) 
50 ticks is 0.5ml (4 iu's) 
Etc....


----------



## Jpflex66 (Feb 27, 2020)

Ok thanks I’m gonna go with the 2cc thing. Thanks


----------



## Jpflex66 (Feb 27, 2020)

Actually how much would 3ccs measure out to ius.


----------



## mugzy (Feb 27, 2020)

How many IU do you plan on using per day and how many times daily will you inject?


----------



## CJ (Feb 27, 2020)

Here's an example, again... 

2 CC's of water per 16 iu vial.

Your u100 is 1 ml, correct?

So 25 ticks is 0.25ml, (2 iu's)
50 ticks is 0.5ml (4 iu's)
Etc....


----------



## Jpflex66 (Mar 11, 2020)

Ok I figured it out. Duh I was having brain fart


----------



## brock8282 (Mar 11, 2020)

just put in 1.6ml (or 160units measuring on slin pin) of water. this will make it so 10units on the slin pin is equal to 1iu making dosing easiest.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 11, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> just put in 1.6ml (or 160units measuring on slin pin) of water. this will make it so 10units on the slin pin is equal to 1iu making dosing easiest.



i use to do 5ml, do every ml was 2iu

keep it simple


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 11, 2020)

For those who are not math geniuses this is the simple method I've used (my numbers for Seros ... but just change the 18 from my explanation to 16 for your use).

I simplify the both math used for reconstitution and to the measurement on the pin by multiplying the hgh's vial ius by 10 and adding that amount of water to the vial:

Seros vial 6mg = 18 ius.
insulin pin = 100iu 
To make 10iu(water) = 1iu(GH), so I use a of 180ius of bac water ...
So I draw 100iu of bac water then add to gh vial, then another 80 ius into GH vial... so 180iu water added to 18iu powder
So you have 180iu of GH/water solution in a vial, divide that by 18.... 10iu of solution = 1iu GH

This same concept works if you have hgh vials of 16 ius you would simply add 100 ius from your 100cc syringe and then another 60cc .. so you'll have 16iu of GH that you easily take with you slin pin.

The idea being 1 ius of gh for each 10 ius (or 10cc of solution) on your 100 cc pin.

Bottom line of the entire explanation is that if you want 2 ius of gh you fill your 100cc pin to the 20cc mark or 20% of the syringe (in order to do this you must reconstitute as I stated above) . If this something your going to be doing for years I highly recommend keeping it simple. I did this for almost 3 years and this is how I kept it simple.


----------

